# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Последние обновления релизов 1С

## inoks

Сайт со всеми последними обновлениями релизов 1С http://release.8c1.ru

----------


## Nasguler

прям все?...
а хде платформы 8.ХИ?

----------


## inoks

тут же http://release.8c1.ru/history/341004

----------


## kela

Добрый день, помогите ссылочкой на релиз 2.0.37.8 от 19.06.12 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП"

----------


## buhpg

> Добрый день, помогите ссылочкой на релиз 2.0.37.8 от 19.06.12 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП"


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post272530

----------

